# Port: interesting history



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

The obituary of a distinguished port grower brings to mind my former fascination with this great drink:

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/9905790/Michael-Symington.html

I no longer drink port, having indulged too liberally in my youth. I also claim responsibility for concocting a foul, sacrilegious and nameless cocktail, of which I was unduly proud, which consisted of equal measures of vintage port and cointreau.

However, the obituary tells you more of the drink's interesting history than I can, besides saying something of Britain's former days as a great trading nation, when go-ahead men went out into the world to live in far-flung places to start commercial concerns.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Oporto is a good city break. Most of the port houses are open to visitors on the other side of the river Douro.

Taylor's in particular has a fine restaurant for lunch. We also visited Graham's which is a Symington brand.


----------

